# bedliner spray on boat floors, anyone done it?



## My Demeyes

I'm updating my old starcraft supersport with a casting deck and bow mount trolling motor. I'm seriously thinking about spraying the floor with Raptor bedliner spray instead of vinyl or carpet. I'm looking for opinions or reviews of this type product in boats.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

I’ve had the same thought, worried about getting slick in winter time though


----------



## Carpn

I've seen more than one aluminum duck boat and bow fishing boat with spray in Bedliner .


----------



## w103tws

I did the entire interior, wood, aluminum, plastic, fiberglass, in the roll on Herculiner of my smokercraft. Boy, what a mistake. It turned out great, looked great and was extremely durable. But.... it was so course that it would constantly shred my rain gear, didn't dare walk on it barefoot and everyone always left with skin missing on their elbows and knees. For the floor, it would be fine, but not the gunwales or any other part that you may come in contact with.


----------



## bountyhunter

I would not use black,in the summer you could cook breakfast on it.


----------



## My Demeyes

I'm gonna use the smooth version of polyurethane type, not the sticky rubber type, Light grey color. Probably skin the floor with aluminum tread plate 1st, maybe smooth, can't decide.


----------



## ya13ya03

I want to see pictures as I have a starcraft super sport also.


----------



## brettmansdorf

I have ONLY ONCE used it directly to the flooring. Regardless of color - it gets HOT. Regardless of brand - its ABRASIVE (tried white with minimal grip - was still HOT and ROUGH). 

I have had some (SOME) luck with an extra fine aggregate (usually sand - but very very fine) mixed with an industrial epoxy safety yellow paint (usually paint the posts in a factory with the stuff - thick) and then tinted - then I thin (THIN) and spray many coats. Last I cover with chosen color (sprayed) for a few coats. The silicate (sand) in the base tends to keep them from bonding too well and it will chip and need repainted (top coat).

As for Bedliner - LOVE the stuff for the inner HULL....
Ideally you can remove the old foam (Marine style Lipo-Suction and then shoot the inner hull with it - you CAN spray but due to cleaning I'd suggest a cheap HF sprayer used only for this... I Always thin it drastically and even mix with the same safety yellow epoxy)... A quick coat of self etching is helpful. Use large bore straws (McDonalds) for the pass-thru drainage (crossmember). I thin and then coat several times (by several - its sometimes nears double digits).. I'm going for about 4mm thickness...

I can only share what I've tried - I've certainly NOT perfected anything with this, but I have killed an army of $10 HF sprayers ($10 for a new sprayer - its $4 in chemicals and 40 min of my time to clean - HUM???).


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I can't remember the name of it but I was the roll/brush on type. I did the full inside including the fiberglass casting deck on an 89 bass boat. Turned out really well and looked good. Had really good anti slip but I don't recall it getting hot at all. Just make sure all exposed wood decking is throughly dry. I got the light blue color and it was like 60 bucks a gal.


----------



## johnwells

look into Durabak. if you call them they will answer questions as well. I'm planning to do mine with one coat of textured and then a top coat of smooth. I have read that if you use two coats of textured it is too rough on bare feet.


----------



## My Demeyes

johnwells said:


> look into Durabak. if you call them they will answer questions as well. I'm planning to do mine with one coat of textured and then a top coat of smooth. I have read that if you use two coats of textured it is too rough on bare feet.


I have looked at the durabak too, Im looking for a spray on polyurethane product like the Raptor bedliner system.


----------



## s.a.m

Did scorpion spray in bed liner in a medium gray, not rough or slippery.and stays cool


----------



## Fishman2025

This works real nice. Its a epoxy material. http://uschem.com/index.cfm?page=productDetail&id=158


----------



## Don 53

s.a.m said:


> Did scorpion spray in bed liner in a medium gray, not rough or slippery.and stays cool


----------



## Don 53

Sounds interesting do you have any pictures


----------



## allwayzfishin

I did a boat with this. Had some left over from my camper renovation and said why not. I tinted it with a lil rustoleum grey that I had left over. Mixed it up good with a drill and rolled it on the floor. Held up great! Better than plastidip and reflects the uv rays and heat keeping the floor cool and quiet. Reapplication is a breeze too. Gonna use this on a duck boat build in the spring with dark brown tint in a matte finish


----------



## whal

Check out Tuff Coat.


----------



## s.a.m

Don 53 said:


> Sounds interesting do you have any pictures


 got pics to illiterate to post them though!


----------



## ShaneMC

Google iboats forum. Several people have used Bedliner and hated it. Others say oil base paint mixed with very fine sand. Then do a second coat with just paint.


----------



## My Demeyes

I got the Raptor bedliner system, haven't put it on yet, I have gone a little off track on the project. It has turned into a full restoration.


----------



## My Demeyes

My Demeyes said:


> I got the Raptor bedliner system, haven't put it on yet, I have gone a little off track on the project. It has turned into a full restoration.


Got the Raptor sprayed yesterday, turned out great.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

My Demeyes said:


> Got the Raptor sprayed yesterday, turned out great.
> View attachment 257242
> View attachment 257243
> View attachment 257244
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Very nice! Looks good.


----------



## miked913

Wow looks so clean and nice!


----------



## sherman51

it should be good for yrs. i used a paint on on my floor when i replaced the floor to seal the wood. i put on a very heavy coating on it. i had the floor cut to fit then covered the entire plywood paying close attention to the edges. how many coats did you apply??
sherman


----------



## My Demeyes

That was 2 coats sprayed over 2 coats of epoxy on the plywood.


----------



## My Demeyes

I still have the casting deck to do yet, I'll probably put 1 more coat on the floor when I do the casting deck.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Man, You do good work, better hurry, those walleye cant wait forever !!!!


----------



## s.a.m

Looks awesome! Good job, you will like the color and the durability of it!


----------



## My Demeyes

FISHIN 2 said:


> Man, You do good work, better hurry, those walleye cant wait forever !!!!


I have 2 boats, so no worries. Just need momma nature to calm down.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zack blain

I have it in my 16' sea nymph tiller and it is great for cleaning out and durability but it does get HOT in the summer. Tan colored line-x would be a better option


----------

